# clown fish



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

hey id like to know if anyone knows much about clown fish, i hear they are aggressive? what would be some other nice fish that would be compatiable with clowns


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

Joe1985 said:


> hey id like to know if anyone knows much about clown fish, i hear they are aggressive? what would be some other nice fish that would be compatiable with clowns


any reef safe fish is fine with clowns.they are only agreesive if a fish is trying to hurt them or there eggs.clowns are awsome mine eat outta my hand well off my finger.lol


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

92smokeaccord said:


> any reef safe fish is fine with clowns.they are only agreesive if a fish is trying to hurt them or there eggs.clowns are awsome mine eat outta my hand well off my finger.lol


 With the exception of Clarki Clowns, Skunk Clowns, Tomato Clowns, these guys are flat out mean, and will try to take a bite outta you when cleaning the glass.


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> With the exception of Clarki Clowns, Skunk Clowns, Tomato Clowns, these guys are flat out mean, and will try to take a bite outta you when cleaning the glass.


yes but since he did not specify which clown i just figured he meant occel clowns.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

92smokeaccord said:


> yes but since he did not specify which clown i just figured he meant occel clowns.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> :thumbsup:


so the ocellaris are fine is what you are saying? and any reef fish is fine?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Joe1985 said:


> so the ocellaris are fine is what you are saying? and any reef fish is fine?


 Yup.


----------



## Talon (Sep 3, 2011)

Joe1985 said:


> so the ocellaris are fine is what you are saying? and any reef fish is fine?


any reef fish is fine. just be carefull on how many clowns u buy. i was told when i got mine that they would be fine in my tank in a large group so i bought 5. that was a mistake. i had to take one back for like half the value that i bought him and i lost one from the other three killing it.

so in short never get more than two.


----------



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah the ocellaris clowns are great fish. Don't bother anyone unless they go into their home. I have two and they're like dogs. Follow you on the glass, will swim right up to your hand. Could care less what my other fish are doing. If you're into it get a pair. They swim all around together playing and stuff. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

